# DMOC startup issues



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a DMOC 445 II. I've seen some posts saying it needs HV to start, others say only the 12v. It's out of the vehicle now while I'm trying to get it started. The manual for CCShell3 says it needs both.

So far I've tried using hyperterminal, realterm and ccshell3, all on Windows XP SP2. No messages off the serial port.

It is drawing 0.2A when I switch on the 12v. Otherwise no signs of life, but the user group on evtv is active and expert so see how it goes.


----------

